# Mirror-Setup... Ein paar Verständnisfragen



## oOHawkOo (31. Dez. 2017)

Hallo ISPConfig Gemeinde!

Prolog

Ich betreibe schon seit vielen Jahren für Freunde und Bekannte einen auf Debain basierenden no-profit ISPConfig Server (eines meiner Hobbys). Letzten Monat hatte ich die glorreiche Idee vor dem wach werden und erstem Kaffee „mal eben“ ein release-upgrade der Virtualisierungsumgebung, in welcher der „Produktivserver“ läuft, durchzuführen. Dieses Upgrade ist dann mal so richtig in die Hose gegangen, welches einen Ausfall von 3 Tagen des „Produktivservers“ zurfolge hatte. Eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Beinbruch, aber für meinem persönlichen Anspruch ein „geht mal gar nicht“!
Um nicht unnötig in eine Sackgasse zu laufen bitte ich euch um ein wenig Unterstützung.

Der Plan
Ursprünglich war angedacht die Virtualisierung (Proxmox) in einem Cluster zu fahren, das scheidet aber aufgrund der Kosten (immer noch Hobby) aus. Somit bleibt nur ein Mirror von zwei ISPConfig Instanzen, bei der grundsätzlich alles über Server A laufen soll und Server B „automatisch“ übernehmen wenn Server A ausfällt.

Das geplante Szenario

Server A und Server B (+ ggf. Server C) haben unterschiedliche Standorte und befinden sich nicht im selben Netz. Die Domains werde bisher alle extern beim Domain Registrar mit den entsprechenden A,MX, SPF usw. auf die jeweilige IP „geroutet“.
Die Server A und B werden neu aufgesetzt um auch gleich auf Debian 9.2.x umzusteigen. Hierbei möchte ich mich an folgende Tutorials halten.

The Perfect Server - Debian 9 (Stretch) with Apache, BIND, Dovecot, PureFTPD and ISPConfig 3.1
Installing a Web, Email & MySQL Database Cluster on Debian 8.4 Jessie with ISPConfig 3.1

Die Fragen (und bitte nicht vergessen… ist ein Hobby)

Wenn ich alles so aufsetzte, wird es aus meiner Sicht nicht wie gewünscht funktionieren. Da ja die Domains über den Registra weitergeleitet werden. Bei dem Mail-Server kann ich das ja noch über einen weiteren MX20 Eintrag händeln, aber bei den Domains hab ich ein großes Fragezeichen auf der Stirn wie das gehen soll (eigener DNS-Server; CNAME...?).
Oder kümmert sich ISPConfig in welcher Form auch immer selbst darum?

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, wäre ein dritter Server notwendig um überhaupt erst mal zuverlässig eine Aussage zu treffen welcher Server ggf. offline ist. Muss dieser ein kompletter Mirror von A und B sein?

Ich hoffe meine Fragen sind jetzt nicht die „DAU“ fragen schlecht hin.

In Diesem Sinn euch einen guten Rutsch und/Oder ein frohes neues Jahr.

Michael


----------



## Till (1. Jan. 2018)

Ich würde das Problem etwas anders angehen insbesondere in Hinsicht Kosten / Nutzen.

1) Der Server sollte bei einem Provider stehen dessen support schnell ist und 24H erreichbar. Ich persönlich habe meine Server bei Hetzner und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen, es gibt da sicher aber eine Menge andere gute Provider. In diesem Punkt geht es nur darum dass Dir bei Hardware Ausfällen schnell geholfen wird.

2) Der Server den Du aufsetztst sollte virtualisiert sein. Du nimmst also einen normalen root Server und installierst auf dem ein Minimal Betriebssystem und nur die Virtualisierungssoftware. Du kannst da sowas wie proxmox nehmen, ich persönlich bevorzuge aber nur einen SSH Zugang und dann die Virtualisierungslösung selbst ohne UI um möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche zu haben und um im Notfall den server innerhalb weniger Minuten wieder aufsetzen zu können da er nahezu keine Konfiguration benötigt, es werden nur ein paar Pakete auf dem minimal OS installiert und gut ist.

3) Der eigentliche Server, z.B. ein perfect server setup, läuft in einer VM.

Vorteile:

Du kannst das komplette setup als VM snapshot jederzeit sichern und auch als backup extern speichern. Sollte also mal was mit der Installation in dem server sein, machst Du einfach einen restore. Wenn Du ein Dist upgrade planst, dann machst Du einfach eine Kopie der VM (brauchst Du eine 2. IP dafür) und dann testest Du das dist upgrade in dem clone bevor Du es in der Haupt-vm machst. Oder aber Du upgradest den Clone, fährst dann due Haupt-VM runter und startest den Clone mit der neuen IP.

Man kann natürlich ein HA setup machen wie Du es angesprochen hast, aber meiner Erfahrung nach hast Du am Ende mehr Ausfälle durch die höhere Komplexität des HA setups als Du ohne das gehabt hättest. Und durch die Virtualisierungslösung wie von mir vorgeschlagen kannst Du jederzeit Deinen kompletten Server innerhalb einer Stunde wieder herstellen. Wenn Du jetzt durchrechnest dass so ein Fall vielleicht alle 3-5 Jahre einmal eintritt und Du dann einen Ausfall von max. 1 Stunde hättest, kommst Du auf eine sehr gute uptime


----------



## oOHawkOo (2. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Till,

Danke für Deine Antwort!
Server A steht bei Hetzner (kann Deine Zufriedenheit voll bestätigen) und Virtualisiert bereits seit langem den Produktivserver via Proxmox, aufgrund den von Dir genannten gründen… lauft stabil und gut, solange man sich nicht den Host zerlegt.

Bis zu meinen Ausfall lag ich über Jahre bei einer uptime >99.97% (Wartungsarbeiten müssen sein), ein Wert mit dem ich als Hobby-Admin gut leben konnte.



Zitat von Till:


> dann machst Du einfach eine Kopie der VM (brauchst Du eine 2. IP dafür) und dann testest Du das dist upgrade in dem clone bevor Du es in der Haupt-vm machst. Oder aber Du upgradest den Clone, fährst dann due Haupt-VM runter und startest den Clone mit der neuen IP.


Guter Plan und reduziert die Administration um die Hälfe, wenn da nicht...


Zitat von oOHawkOo:


> hab ich ein großes Fragezeichen auf der Stirn wie das gehen soll (eigener DNS-Server; CNAME...?).


... wäre.
Da ich nicht Inhaber aller gehosteten Domains bin, kann ich nicht mal eben die IP des Servers ändern. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es nicht wirklich Spaß macht die IP für jede Domain zu ändern.


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von oOHawkOo:


> lauft stabil und gut, solange man sich nicht den Host zerlegt.


Daher habe ich bei mir kein proxmox sondern nur die Virtualisierung auf dem Host, wiederherstellung eines komplett zerlegten host ca. 15 Minuten und außerdem, je weniger auf dem Host installiert ist, umso weniger kann beim Update kaputt gehen.



Zitat von oOHawkOo:


> Da ich nicht Inhaber aller gehosteten Domains bin, kann ich nicht mal eben die IP des Servers ändern. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es nicht wirklich Spaß macht die IP für jede Domain zu ändern.


Bei der von mir vorgeschlagenen Variante ändert ich die IP doch nichtim Fehlerfall. Du kannst auch eine umschaltbare IP bei hetzner nehmen wenn Du 2 server hast und diese dann auf den 2. server zeigen lassen und die VM dort starten.


----------



## oOHawkOo (2. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von Till:


> Daher habe ich bei mir kein proxmox sondern nur die Virtualisierung auf dem Host


was soll ich sagen... einmal Mausschubser, immer Mausschubser. Wobei mir mittlerweile bei einigen Dingen eine Konsole lieber ist.


Zitat von Till:


> Bei der von mir vorgeschlagenen Variante ändert ich die IP doch nichtim Fehlerfall.


Richtig, solange die VM Kopie auf dem selben Host laufen soll... Soll sie aber nicht. Die Failover IP von Hetzner hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, eigentlich perfekt. Funktioniert aber nur wenn der zweite Server auch bei Hetzner ist.
Habe heute mal ein bisschen mit CNAME Einträgen bei meinem Registrar gespielt und testweise bei zwei Domains alle IP Einträge (auch den A-Record) entfernt und via CNAME-Records auf den Server geleitet.
Funktioniert alles so weit, aber ich glaube ganz regelkonform ist das nicht.


----------



## florian030 (3. Jan. 2018)

Proxmox ist eigentlich auch rel. schnell aufgesetzt und man kann einen Dump importieren. Bei einer failover-ip braucht man eh zwei Server und dann sollten die auch Promox-Cluster laufen. Getestet habe ich es aber nicht, ob das Netzwerk von Hetzner das durchlässt.


----------

